# 1st IVF cycle is often a trial run?



## Lalli (Dec 4, 2010)

Hello

Has anyone heard that the 1st IVF cycle is often a trial run? Is there anything that can be done instead as a trial run but not so costly?

Thank you all, Lalli


----------



## JDP (Sep 26, 2010)

yes i totally agree - i felt and said exactly that to DP - whilst my consultant hummed and haared about LP or SP eventually settling on LP - with my age should he put me on highest dose of menopur or not blah blah - eventually settling on 2nd highest which didnt do any good then onto highest - whilst the cost of the drugs mounted up .........i think sometimes they are so blase about it and they dont give a consideration to us oldies who have the additional worry about how we're gonna pay for it !!!!
About to embark on my 2nd cycle next week hopefully - more clued up this time thankfully x


----------



## Lalli (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey Jude2801, thank you so much for reply to my post
I am gettting ready for IVF and what you said just confirms what I have read, so when I go for my cycle I will make sure I will discuss this in a lot of details with the doc ....!
I am replying so late that now you are probably doing already your second cycle. I wish you all the best   and if you feel like it get  in touch, I will try to log in a bit more frequently
Best wishes
Lalli


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Lalli


I don't think your first round is a trial run so to speak.  Its more the fact that no body knows how your body will react to all the medication and treatment.  If you are unsuccessful on your first go, then they have something to go by for your second round, its just the way it is.  Guess its like any medication you give it a go and if it does not work out try something different. xx


----------



## JDP (Sep 26, 2010)

yeah i agree its really a trial run in so much as they dont know how your bodys gonna react but its still a worry (emotionally and financially for us women)
No not started on my 2nd treatment because when i rang hosp to tell them i had my AF and had mentally prepared myself for starting my drugs etc they had since changed their procedures since i saw them last and anyone on the SP now has to take the pill for 2 weeks then has a scan 6 days later.........so finish the pill on thursday and go for a scan next wed then all being well will take my menopur etc from then..............fingers crossed


----------



## JDP (Sep 26, 2010)

oh better change my age on my profile Im now 41 !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lalli (Dec 4, 2010)

thank you Coweyes and Jude, I understand now
Jude, good luck, sorry to hear about the change of procedures! Hopefully things are moving on according to plan
Best wishes
Lalli


----------

